# Phone Upgrade



## eibbed0001 (Aug 5, 2011)

For what phone would you give up your rooted and custom ROM'd Fascinate/Mesmerize and unlimited data plan? Or would you? Are there any solid benefits?

Wow. I just noticed that Verizon charges a $30 upgrade fee in addition to the cost of the phone. Crazy.


----------

